# Darfield



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi We are looking to move to Darfield when we get our visa anyone know about the area ie schools , etc
many thanks


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

bhullo said:


> Hi We are looking to move to Darfield when we get our visa anyone know about the area ie schools , etc
> many thanks


All I know about Darfield is that's where the epicentre was for the big earthquake in September 2010. 
Darfield, New Zealand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> A magnitude 7.1 earthquake occurred near Darfield at 4:35 am on 4 September 2010, causing widespread damage to both the town and to surrounding areas including the city of Christchurch.


Are you working on the reconstruction? good on ya :clap2:. They need all the help they can get.


----------

